# No emergency pet services here!! YIKES



## Colleen (Sep 14, 2021)

I found this out today when our 12 year old Balinese Siamese cat needed to be looked at pronto. I called 2 of the vets offices and they said they aren't taking any new patients and didn't have room in their schedule today for an emergency. WHAT??? I was going to call some other vets but one of the receptionists told me to contact the free neuter/spay clinic. I called them and they said walk-ins were from 9-11am. We drove 20 miles in to town and I registered at 9:10am. The place was packed. After 2 1/2 hour wait, one of the receptionists told me I could leave our cat and they would call because it would be another hour...at least. We went back home and about 2:15PM, the vet called and talked to us about what she thought we should do.

I just couldn't believe there was no one that would take him.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

That's sad and awful, for both your kitty, and yourselves.
(And for all of the other people and pets, too. )

Adds stresses to an already stressful and difficult time.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 14, 2021)

Start calling all vet services in your area, or next closest area and ask about emergency services, etc . When you find one make an appointment so your cat will be an established patient.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 14, 2021)

They did away with emerg. veterinary service here too; the nearest emerg. vet is about 30 miles away.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 14, 2021)

I ran into this problem in Arkansas too. When my little guy took a sudden turn for the worse and was in absolute pain, I needed to put him down, I was stunned to learn there was no emergency vet service at any of the 4 vets close to me. I ended up driving him 90 miles to a vet where he was cared for. 
Cost me $360 dollars but, when it comes to the fur babies, money is no object. I still miss the little guy.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 14, 2021)

Our vet has an emergency clinic. But when it is full, my daughter has to drive the dog to another one 1.5 hours away. I think all the pets in this town get sick or injured on weekends. I know my dog does -- except 1/2 the time he's not sick. My daughter is a worrywart, despite me reassuring her that we can take care of his malady at home. These are simple things, nothing that requires a vet unless short-term home treatment doesn't work.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

That is very sad.


----------



## Lee (Sep 15, 2021)

I found out when I moved that not only are people docs in short supply so are pet docs.
Currently there is a petition at a local pet store asking the local vets to put a system in place for emergency care as the nearest is over an hours drive away and will not accept patients from out of town anyway.

I am fortunate that I did get a vet practice here who is open 7 days a week but not sure if they will take an emergency over someone with an appointment.

Even getting the cat's nails trimmed with a technician requires an appointment be made minimum 2 weeks ahead. So since Riley needs a trim once a month I am hoping that will be taken into consideration in an emergency.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 15, 2021)

My one cat is prone to developing an abscess even from a scratch. These things usually happen on weekends and holidays. It's like they have a calendar. "Hey it's Saturday afternoon, let's mix it up." I don't mind draining them myself, but when they are near the eye I get very concerned. If I'm expecting the cat to be seen anywhere close to immediately I have to accept paying as if a team of specialists worked on him.  Oh well...I could go on, but we have lots of vets here because it is a gold mine job. I have invested in a bottle FishMox for those times when a vet can't see him and I have to treat him myself. Sorry @squatting dog that you had to have your buddy euthanized.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> My one cat is prone to developing an abscess even from a scratch. These things usually happen on weekends and holidays. It's like they have a calendar. "Hey it's Saturday afternoon, let's mix it up." I don't mind draining them myself, but when they are near the eye I get very concerned. If I'm expecting the cat to be seen anywhere close to immediately I have to accept paying as if a team of specialists worked on him.  Oh well...I could go on, but we have lots of vets here because it is a gold mine job. I have invested in a bottle FishMox for those times when a vet can't see him and I have to treat him myself. Sorry @squatting dog that you had to have your buddy euthanized.


Thank you. When you rescue as many fur babies as we do, we experience death a lot more than average. It still hurts though.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Sep 15, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I found this out today when our 12 year old Balinese Siamese cat needed to be looked at pronto. I called 2 of the vets offices and they said they aren't taking any new patients and didn't have room in their schedule today for an emergency. WHAT??? I was going to call some other vets but one of the receptionists told me to contact the free neuter/spay clinic. I called them and they said walk-ins were from 9-11am. We drove 20 miles in to town and I registered at 9:10am. The place was packed. After 2 1/2 hour wait, one of the receptionists told me I could leave our cat and they would call because it would be another hour...at least. We went back home and about 2:15PM, the vet called and talked to us about what she thought we should do.
> 
> I just couldn't believe there was no one that would take him.


I guess I've always had really good vets.  They took my emergencies immediately.  We even have an after hours emergency clinic near me.  I'm really sorry for you and your little friend had to go through!


----------



## Colleen (Sep 15, 2021)

UPDATE:  The vet doctor called us yesterday around 2:30PM and said she would take an x-ray of his intestines to see if there was a blockage. He had quit eating and drinking for 2 1/2 days and was trying to throw up but nothing came up so she wanted to make sure it wasn't a blockage. Her tech called about an hour later and said the x-ray was clear but bloodwork showed he had liver disease and hepatitis and they could keep him overnight and give him drugs and see how he was doing in the morning. She asked if we wanted life-saving measures if needed! If they're asking you that then, to us, it meant he wasn't going to make it and there wasn't any sense in putting him (or us) through any more stress and anxiety. My husband called them back in a few minutes and said to put him to sleep. Boom...just like that our sweet boy was gone   I know the outcome would have been the same even if there had been an emergency facility to take him to. He was only 12. We adopted him when he was 2 years old. He was my hubbies buddy.


----------



## Remy (Sep 15, 2021)

@Colleen I'm so sorry for your loss. It's very hard.

For those of us who love pets, we know they are more than just animals. He's beautiful.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2021)

@Colleen   He was a beauty and was lucky to have been adopted by good people.  Even though you know it’s the right thing, the end is always hard.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2021)

We no longer have pets.  Reading the local FB page, many people have the same issue with lack of emergency veterinarian care.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Colleen, I am very sorry for your loss, and your hubby's.
  It hurts ; I remember how it feels, very well.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 15, 2021)

@Colleen, he was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 15, 2021)

The County where I lived for the past 30 years is very small and has a terrible shortage of vets. The closest emergency clinic is 1 1/2 hours away and over a curvy mountain. So we move to Idaho,a much bigger town,with a vet clinic on every other street corner. So I figure,this is great-won`t be a problem. I was wrong. Takes 2-3 weeks to get an appointment here too. I think more than anything it`s due to lack of staff due to Covid. I know the clinic I used before I moved had the entire staff,including the 3 vets,out with Covid last month.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 16, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> The County where I lived for the past 30 years is very small and has a terrible shortage of vets. The closest emergency clinic is 1 1/2 hours away and over a curvy mountain. So we move to Idaho,a much bigger town,with a vet clinic on every other street corner. So I figure,this is great-won`t be a problem. I was wrong. Takes 2-3 weeks to get an appointment here too. I think more than anything it`s due to lack of staff due to Covid. I know the clinic I used before I moved had the entire staff,including the 3 vets,out with Covid last month.


The clinic I had to take him to was packed with people. I mean PACKED! It's a small waiting area and there were at least 30 people with their pets and only 4 of us had a mask on. I'm hoping and praying my Moderna vaccine is still working. We've been fully vaccinated since Feb. and will get the booster when available. We've had a very high rate of Covid here because people won't get vaccinated...including our own kids. We can only protect ourselves.


----------

